# Drehmomentschlüssel Set - Empfehlung?



## m1984 (10. Juni 2017)

Ich möchte mir ein Drehmomentschlüssel Set fürs Bike zulegen und bin am überlegen welches. 
Es gibt da ein paar ähnliche die alle in der selben Preisklasse liegen. Bei Bike Discount zb. von Mighty, Bike Hand, Radon etc. alle um die 50€.
Gibts Erfahrungen bzw. Empfehlungen?


----------



## memphis35 (10. Juni 2017)

Da ist es fast egal was du nimmst . Da wird gleiches unter verschiedenen Labels verkauft.
Ich würde diesen nehmen . Wo es halt günstiger kommt
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/x-tools-essential-drehmomentschlussel-set/rp-prod155414
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/bike-hand-drehmomentschluessel-2-24-nm-inkl.-bits-635884


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m1984 (10. Juni 2017)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Da ist es fast egal was du nimmst . Da wird gleiches unter verschiedenen Labels verkauft.
> Ich würde diesen nehmen . Wo es halt günstiger kommt
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/x-tools-essential-drehmomentschlussel-set/rp-prod155414
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/bike-hand-drehmomentschluessel-2-24-nm-inkl.-bits-635884


Danke, und die sind generell zu empfehlen?


----------



## S-H-A (10. Juni 2017)

m1984 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir ein Drehmomentschlüssel Set fürs Bike zulegen und bin am überlegen welches.
> Es gibt da ein paar ähnliche die alle in der selben Preisklasse liegen. Bei Bike Discount zb. von Mighty, Bike Hand, Radon etc. alle um die 50€.
> Gibts Erfahrungen bzw. Empfehlungen?



Na da gibt es schon Unterschiede. Hatte zuerst den von Tacx. Miserable Wiederholgenauigkeit. Heißt wenn man nach erreichen des eingestellten Drehmoments den Schlüssel absetzt, ein Nm  weniger einstellt und nochmal ansetzt, nochmal teils eine viertel Umdrehung anziehen kann. Das war mir zu blöd und habe  mir jetzt den Syntace (Wera) gekauft. Leider auch teurer.


----------



## memphis35 (10. Juni 2017)

Generell empfehlen würde ich eine Klasse teuer . Aber für den ab und an Hoppyschrauber wird dieser auch genau genug sein .
Besser währe dann halt z.B.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...ehmomentschluessel-Testsieger-Edition-p45105/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Wera/Drehmomentschluessel-mit-Umschaltratsche-p45301/
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/wuerth-drehmomentschluessel-4-20-nm-490831/wg_id-542
Oder du organisierst ein Leserwerbeabo und nimmst als Prämie den Parktool TW-5 Dremo mit .
https://www.delius-klasing.de/SubscriptionShop/detail/abo/148


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juni 2017)

Nimm irgendeinen der geprüft ist. Ob der nun 5 oder 15% hat is Jacke wie Hose. Da spielen andere Parameter sowieso viel stärker. Mehr als ein Schätzeisen ist das ohnehin nicht.


----------



## Blaubarschbub (10. Juni 2017)

5 Expärden = 6 Meinungen 

Ich habe den Heyco/Heytec 50879 geht  3 -15 Nm und ist aus Vollmetall, links/rechts umschaltbar


----------



## m1984 (10. Juni 2017)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> 5 Expärden = 6 Meinungen
> 
> Ich habe den Heyco/Heytec 50879 geht  3 -15 Nm und ist aus Vollmetall, links/rechts umschaltbar




Ich werd jetzt mal den "mighty" bestellen und probieren, wenn er mir nicht zusagt kann ich ja immer noch zu den teureren greifen.
Für die 5 mal schrauben im Jahr wird er vermutlich reichen.

Den Heyco/Heytec 50879 hab ich auch schon gesehen, max. 15Nm ist halt etwas knapp find ich.


----------



## m1984 (10. Juni 2017)

Eine etwas bessere Variante zum "Mighty" wäre wohl der von "Bike Hand". Bei dem kann man zumindest die Einstellung fixieren.
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...2-24-nm-fixierbar-inkl.-bits-525658/wg_id-542


----------



## Lisma (11. Juni 2017)

m1984 schrieb:


> Für die 5 mal schrauben im Jahr wird er vermutlich reichen.


Für einen ungenauen Drehmomentschlüssel ist einmal Schrauben schon zuviel. Das ist noch "gefährlicher" als gänzlich ohne. Bei einem Drehmomentschlüssel würde ich keine Kompromisse eingehen. Die preislichen Unterschiede haben ihren Grund. 
Ich selbst verwende Drehmomentschlüssel von Hazet und Wiha.


----------



## memphis35 (11. Juni 2017)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> und ist aus Vollmetall


Gibt es auch welche aus Halb-u.Viertelmetall ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blaubarschbub (11. Juni 2017)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Gibt es auch welche aus Halb-u.Viertelmetall ?



Ich verwende so was nicht, da musst Du dich schon selbst bemühen
Umfrage??


----------



## hansmeierhans (11. Juni 2017)

Wera, Hazet, Gedore.


----------



## m1984 (11. Juni 2017)

Hmmm, ob der Bike Hand bei richtiger Handhabung für ein Alubike nicht auch ausreichend genau ist?! Die Bewertungen sind ja durchwegs positiv. Der ist anscheinend eine überarbeitete Version bei der man nun auch die Einstellung fixieren kann. 
Immerhin müsste man die höherwertigen DMS auch öfters kalibrieren lassen, ansonsten sind sie vermutlich nicht viel genauer als ein günstiger.
Der Wera Syntace macht natürlich schon einen besseren Eindruck, allerdings zum 3 fachen Preis des "Bike Hand"
Naja, das kann ich dann eh nur selber entscheiden.
Eine vielleicht etwas blöde Frage noch, aber was liegt bei dem Syntace für ein Bitsatz bei? Normale Inbus sind das ja nicht


----------



## S-H-A (11. Juni 2017)

m1984 schrieb:


> Hmmm, ob der Bike Hand bei richtiger Handhabung für ein Alubike nicht auch ausreichend genau ist?! Die Bewertungen sind ja durchwegs positiv. Der ist anscheinend eine überarbeitete Version bei der man nun auch die Einstellung fixieren kann.
> Immerhin müsste man die höherwertigen DMS auch öfters kalibrieren lassen, ansonsten sind sie vermutlich nicht viel genauer als ein günstiger.
> Der Wera Syntace macht natürlich schon einen besseren Eindruck, allerdings zum 3 fachen Preis des "Bike Hand"
> Naja, das kann ich dann eh nur selber entscheiden.
> Eine vielleicht etwas blöde Frage noch, aber was liegt bei dem Syntace für ein Bitsatz bei? Normale Inbus sind das ja nicht



Heute schraubst du wenig und besitzt ein Alubike. Morgen schraubst du alles selber weil du viel mehr fährst weil dein Carbonbike so viel Spaß macht. Spar nicht am falschen Ende. Ich hab mich auch geärgert. Und so ein Dremo hält Ewigkeiten. 
Ja, im Testsiegerpaket ist ein Bit Satz dabei. Sind "Directmount".Ganz nett eigentlich.


----------



## Basti138 (13. Juni 2017)

Meister Werkzeuge


----------



## Mojo25 (13. Juni 2017)

Kauf dir einen richtigen mit Prüfzertifikat oder lass es. Ab 100€ haben eigentliche alle eins beiligen, darunter nur die wenigsten.

Wenn du die Messgenauigkeit nicht kennst, brauchst du keinen DMS, denn die Genauigkeit deines Fingerspitzengefühls kennst du aucg nicht. 

PS: das ist ein Messwerkzeug. Würdest du ein Maßband nehmen, was ungefähr +/- 5-15% eine Länge misst? Wenn du die Frage mit Ja beantwortest, kauf den Mighty, Mongo oder wie er auch immer heißt. Wenn du sie mit Nein beantwortest, nimm 100€ in die Hand und freu dich über gutes Werkzeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blaubarschbub (13. Juni 2017)

(M)eins der wenigen:


----------



## Teichholz (11. Juli 2017)

Hazet 5108-2CT exakt für das Bike geeignet. Überlebt dich und deine Kindeskinder.


----------

